# DUKES SANTA CLARA COUNTY 2ND ANNUAL END OF SUMMER



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Mark your calanders for our 2nd annual car show. I will announce new location in San Jose early next week! Flyer's will be out soon. Hope everyone can make it out again.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Last years Street Low coverage.


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THEREi


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Jun 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5652836
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THEREi
> *


Like Always


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Jun 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5652836
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THEREi
> *


AND THE REST OF ''TEAM BRING IT''


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 07:24 PM~5653541
> *AND THE REST OF ''TEAM BRING IT''
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 11:50 AM~5651229
> *Mark your calanders for our 2nd annual car show.  I will announce new location in San Jose early next week!  Flyer's will be out soon.  Hope everyone can make it out again.
> *


Bombs Inc. will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: sounds gooooood


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Jun 22 2006, 08:04 PM~5653720
> *Bombs Inc. will be there :thumbsup:
> *



Right on Bro!!! See you there.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Jun 22 2006, 11:35 PM~5654826
> *:thumbsup: sounds gooooood
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@Jun 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5652836
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THEREi
> *



Right on Alfred!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

E.S.R.C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

parliament is there ........... :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




BigJoe


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 23 2006, 02:36 PM~5657967
> *E.S.R.C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *




  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jun 25 2006, 03:50 AM~5665003
> *parliament is there ........... :thumbsup:
> *



Right on Bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 03:08 PM~5651999
> *Last years Street Low coverage.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Jun 26 2006, 12:53 AM~5668816
> *WE'LL BE THERE !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> BigJoe
> *


Thanks Joe, see you there Big Homie!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's S.C.CO. 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 17, 06 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a few pic's from last year's show and thank's to every one! it was a great turnout :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

Is there another show that weekend in the Bay Area too? I know this one is gonna be good but is anyone else having something on Saturday? I want to help promote it on my show. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2006, 12:25 PM~5677148
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Is there another show that weekend in the Bay Area too?  I know this one is gonna be good but is anyone else having something on Saturday?  I want to help promote it on my show.  :biggrin:
> *


The only thing going on that weekend is a benefit from a company I used to work for at Happy Hollow park. It is the Air Systems Car show and costs a minimum of $500 to enter a vehicle. I entered one year because my company I work for now donated over $20,000. So as far as I know, there isn't any other Low Rider shows or pic nics going on. I appreciate your help Xavier. Later this week I will announce the location in the East San Jose foothills. I will finalize with the Superintendant on Thursday.

Thanks
John


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 27 2006, 11:08 AM~5677044
> *Duke's  S.C.CO. 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 17, 06 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



drop me off some flyers when you get them and ill pass them out for you


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Right on Santa Clara will be out there


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 10:50 AM~5651229
> *Mark your calanders for our 2nd annual car show.  I will announce new location in San Jose early next week!  Flyer's will be out soon.  Hope everyone can make it out again.
> *


SHOULD SEE YOU THERE !


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's S.C.CO. 2nd Annual CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 17th, 06 :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

OK flyers will be out soon, but here is the new location which is about a mile from the Rogers School (last years spot).

Ida Jew Intermediate school
1966 Flint Ave
San Jose, CA 95148

From White Road, go up Marten towards the hills or the Moose Lodge and turn right on Flint. It is the school which connects to August Boeger down the street from Mt. Pleasant. 

Again, the flyers should be done in about a week.

Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 30 2006, 09:51 AM~5693981
> *OK flyers will be out soon, but here is the new location which is about a mile from the Rogers School (last years spot).
> 
> Ida Jew Intermediate school
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 27 2006, 03:27 PM~5678334
> *drop me off some flyers when you get them and ill pass them out for you
> 
> 
> ...



I sure will, thanks Bro!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Working on flyers, will be out soon.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 5 2006, 10:40 AM~5718834
> *Working on flyers, will be out soon.
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT ARE YOUR BIKE CLASSES GOING TO BE ....NOT JUST STREET AND FULL IS IT?????????


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 6 2006, 04:47 PM~5727404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



T

T

T


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 6 2006, 07:14 PM~5728128
> *WHAT ARE YOUR BIKE CLASSES GOING TO BE ....NOT JUST STREET AND FULL IS IT?????????
> *



Same as last year, street, mild and full. First and second for these three classes.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there .....


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 7 2006, 10:55 AM~5731743
> *Bay Area Bosses will be there .....
> *



Right on Homie!! See you there.  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 7 2006, 08:56 AM~5731123
> *Same as last year, street, mild and full.  First and second for these three classes.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I LIKE THAT


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 THE HOMIES FROM DUKES.....


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 10 2006, 06:49 PM~5749621
> *T T T 4 THE HOMIES FROM DUKES.....
> *



Right on Bro, hopefully it will be a good turn out.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS WILL CE IN HE HOUSE!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2006, 10:29 AM~5753059
> *INDIVIDUALS WILL CE IN HE HOUSE!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 6 2006, 04:47 PM~5727404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Jul 7 2006, 07:36 PM~5734243
> *I'll be there :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Homie, see you there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ARE YOU GUYS GIVING TROPHIES OR PLAQUES


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2006, 05:43 PM~5755437
> *ARE YOU GUYS GIVING TROPHIES OR PLAQUES
> *


We are giving out 65 plaques 1st and 2nd and we have 5 Trophies for the following:

Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bomb
Best Bomb Truck
Best Bike (two or three wheeler)


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Latin Affect will be playing again this year.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Here are some pictures of them from last years show.






























































They get down!!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 11:50 AM~5651229
> *Mark your calanders for our 2nd annual car show.  I will announce new location in San Jose early next week!  Flyer's will be out soon.  Hope everyone can make it out again.
> *


The calender is marked "LIFES FINEST" will be there.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jul 12 2006, 11:59 AM~5760104
> *The calender is marked "LIFES FINEST" will be there.
> *


Right on Homie, see you there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 12 2006, 10:04 AM~5759570
> *We are giving out 65 plaques 1st and 2nd and we have 5 Trophies for the following:
> 
> Best Car
> ...


ANY SPEACIALTY AWARDS LIKE BEST PAINT,MURALS,STRIPING,ENGRAVING,PLATING,ETC???????????


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

T



T



T



:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Jul 13 2006, 08:03 AM~5766016
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



What up Tudy?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Jul 12 2006, 07:24 PM~5763065
> *ANY SPEACIALTY AWARDS LIKE BEST PAINT,MURALS,STRIPING,ENGRAVING,PLATING,ETC???????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Jul 12 2006, 07:24 PM~5763065
> *ANY SPEACIALTY AWARDS LIKE BEST PAINT,MURALS,STRIPING,ENGRAVING,PLATING,ETC???????????
> *


Still considering Specialty awards. All the expense comes from our club fund and it does cost a bit to put on a show, even a small one.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 13 2006, 12:07 PM~5766963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 13 2006, 12:07 PM~5766963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...... SEE YOU ALL THERE.
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a few moore pic's from last year's show and thank's to everyone! it was a great turnout, hope to see every one there for this year's show! SEPTEMBER 17 th


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

ill hopefully be there while im on holiday to san fransisco. Cant wait, gonna be the best part of my holiday


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Jul 13 2006, 11:12 PM~5771051
> *STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...... SEE YOU ALL THERE.
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



Right on, gotta have Street Low Magazine out there.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Jul 14 2006, 05:30 AM~5771792
> *ill hopefully be there while im on holiday to san fransisco. Cant wait, gonna be the best part of my holiday
> *



Right on Homie!! I hope to see you out there.


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

hey i got a question do you guys have entertainment or a dj.my partner Frank Perez is intersted let me know!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 13 2006, 11:07 AM~5766963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 13 2006, 11:07 AM~5766963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@Jul 14 2006, 04:32 PM~5774705
> *hey i got a question do you guys have entertainment or a dj.my partner Frank Perez is intersted let me know!
> *



Yeah, we have a DJ already.

Thanks anyway


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't forget, it is one of the last shows of year so it should be a good one. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
t
4 the homies


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
t
4 the homies


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 17 2006, 10:34 PM~5792243
> *t
> t
> t
> ...



Gracias Ralph!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## PepsiMan (Dec 10, 2004)

What are the vendor booths going for?


----------



## PepsiMan (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 27 2006, 12:25 PM~5677148
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Is there another show that weekend in the Bay Area too?  I know this one is gonna be good but is anyone else having something on Saturday?  I want to help promote it on my show.  :biggrin:
> *


Are you going to make it to this one Loco?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for droppin of the flyers.. already gave some out this morning


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 19 2006, 09:24 AM~5802154
> *Thanks for droppin of the flyers.. already gave some out this morning
> *



Thanks alot JR and it was cool putting a face to the name.

Take care Bro
John


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

POsted event to Impalas CC events page today :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 19 2006, 01:35 PM~5803927
> *POsted event to Impalas CC events page today :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Jen!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 19 2006, 01:37 PM~5803944
> *Thanks Jen!!
> *



No problem  :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 19 2006, 12:08 PM~5803749
> *Thanks alot JR and it was cool putting a face to the name.
> 
> Take care Bro
> ...


No problem anytime, always glad to help out with what I can,


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 19 2006, 01:43 PM~5804002
> *No problem anytime, always glad to help out with what I can,
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 19 2006, 01:35 PM~5803927
> *POsted event to Impalas CC events page today :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 20 2006, 11:01 AM~5809581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 20 2006, 11:01 AM~5809581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 20 2006, 11:01 AM~5809581
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that's tight ass flyer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2006, 03:19 PM~5811556
> *that's tight ass flyer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gracia's Homie!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks again for hookin me up with the flyers yesterday, John :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 12 2006, 11:05 AM~5759575
> *Latin Affect will be playing again this year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 21 2006, 10:18 AM~5816315
> *Thanks again for hookin me up with the flyers yesterday, John :thumbsup:
> *


No problem Jen! thank's for your help and passing them out at the Impala's function this weekend. Have a good weekend!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

JOHN HOOK ME UP WITH SOME FLYERS....I WILL PASS EM OUT FOR YA ?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 21 2006, 10:24 AM~5816349
> *JOHN HOOK ME UP WITH SOME FLYERS....I WILL PASS EM OUT FOR YA ?
> *


For sure Rich, I will try to stop by today or tomorrow.

Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

whats up MOOSE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2006, 08:51 PM~5819697
> *whats up MOOSE
> *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

HER'S A FEW PIC'S FROM LAST YEAR'S SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 25 2006, 10:02 AM~5839056
> *HER'S A FEW PIC'S  FROM LAST YEAR'S SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Blvd Kings will represent.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 25 2006, 09:01 PM~5842989
> *Blvd Kings will represent.
> *



Right on Bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 21 2006, 06:36 PM~5819169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

hey john,will there be any food venders there and could we bring a cooler?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 26 2006, 10:24 PM~5850020
> *hey john,will there be any food venders there and could we bring a cooler?
> *


Yeah, Texas Smokehouse will be there selling some killer BBQ. Also, you can bring in coolers, but no alcohol is allowed. The School District was concerned there would be people drinking alcohol there, I assured them there would not be. So, everyone remember to drink your softdrinks in the red cups please.    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

so i guess horchata with rum is out of the question, i guess ill have to stick with kool-aid and vodka :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 21 2006, 06:36 PM~5819169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 27 2006, 12:21 PM~5677112
> *Here's a few pic's from last year's show and thank's to every one! it was  a great  turnout  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 27 2006, 10:00 AM~5851682
> *Yeah, Texas Smokehouse will be there selling some killer BBQ.  Also, you can bring in coolers, but no alcohol is allowed.  The School District was concerned there would be people drinking alcohol there, I assured them there would not be.  So, everyone remember to drink your softdrinks in the red cups please.      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  right on john


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 27 2006, 10:00 AM~5851990
> *so i guess horchata with rum is out of the question, i guess ill have to stick with kool-aid and vodka  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## apachez2 (Mar 28, 2005)

....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

parliament will be there ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jul 28 2006, 01:15 AM~5857286
> *parliament will be there ......... :thumbsup:
> *



Right on Parliment!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 27 2006, 04:54 PM~5854573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

No pre-reg; just show up on day of show, right?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 1 2006, 10:51 AM~5881631
> *No pre-reg; just show up on day of show, right?
> *



That's right Homie. Hope to see you there.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 1 2006, 04:02 PM~5883533
> *That's right Homie.  Hope to see you there.
> *


Right on; count me in! :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by apachez2_@Jul 27 2006, 05:50 PM~5854556
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY_Oq4CJDgw
> *


 :thumbsup: thats tight


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 1 2006, 07:13 PM~5884737
> *:thumbsup:  thats tight
> *



What's up Ralf? Yeah, Apachez2 did a good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 27 2006, 04:54 PM~5854573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

What up Tudy?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Just ordered the plaques and trophies on Monday. Also, first 100 entries receive a dash plaque.


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 3 2006, 08:21 AM~5894981
> *Just ordered the plaques and trophies on Monday.  Also, first 100 entries receive a dash plaque.
> *


Whats up JOHN good job see your on top of it  Dash plaques & c.d.s?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Aug 3 2006, 08:26 AM~5895011
> *Whats up JOHN good job see your on top of it    Dash plaques & c.d.s?
> *



HMM..maybe


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Meet football's fabulous females :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CHRISTINE LOPEZ & ERICA JASSO


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 4 2006, 07:06 PM~5905083
> *Meet football's fabulous females :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CHRISTINE  LOPEZ  &  ERICA JASSO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 6 2006, 10:27 AM~5912382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 6 2006, 11:27 AM~5912382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 27 2006, 04:54 PM~5854573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 6 2006, 11:27 AM~5912382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget, the Raiderettes will be selling raffle tickets. And, we will have some nice prizes again this year. So, don't forget your cash$$$.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 12 2006, 11:05 AM~5759575
> *Latin Affect will be playing again this year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry to say that Latinaffect will not be at the show after all. I received the e-mail below this morning. I am looking at a couple alternate bands.  :angry: :uh: :thumbsdown: :banghead:  :dunno: :tears: 



*e-mail received* 

John,
I am so sorry bro, 
I have a contract with RS Entertainment Inc and they booked us on a gig on Sept 17 that I cant get out of without involving a law suit, This is not my style to have to back out of a gig but my hands are tied,I hope you understand, If you still want a band I would be happy to recommed one, I deeply apoligize for any inconvinience this may haved caused you bro,
Sincerely,
Carlos Silva
www.latinaffect.com



It will still be a good show. The DJ will be playing some good music. We have tons of killer raffle prizes including a Low Rider bicycle and our big prize of either a Hydro set up or a set of 13" wires with white walls. And, we have over 75 awards and dash plaqaues for the first 100 entries.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 





BigJoe


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 9 2006, 11:43 PM~5938984
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Glad your still happy.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Aug 10 2006, 12:27 AM~5939140
> *I CANT WAIT  !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> BigJoe
> *



Right on Joe! It will still be a good one.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 10 2006, 12:41 PM~5941803
> *Right on Joe!  It will still be a good one.
> *


What up John.......Your show was talked about at our last meeting and it look's 

like "Central Coast" will be rolling in deep as all our member's are 

down to go! :thumbsup: See you then.......



Big Joe


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Aug 11 2006, 04:52 AM~5946704
> *What up John.......Your show was talked about at our last meeting and it look's
> 
> like "Central Coast"  will be rolling in deep as all our member's are
> ...



Right on Bro! Impalas can ALWAYS be counted on for support. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Oh, and I will see you on Saturday.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 SOME BAD ASS BOMB BUILDERS


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 05:04 PM~5960122
> *T T T 4 SOME BAD ASS BOMB BUILDERS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gracias Homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t
:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 4 2006, 07:06 PM~5905083
> *Meet football's fabulous females :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CHRISTINE  LOPEZ  &  ERICA JASSO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 14 2006, 02:48 PM~5966621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 15 2006, 08:14 AM~5971233
> *TTT
> *


A little more than 1 month away.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

This Honey will be at the show. :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 17 2006, 09:09 AM~5986513
> *This Honey will be at the show. :0
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 17 2006, 11:20 AM~5986935
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



1 month to go. It's gonna be good!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 17 2006, 11:09 AM~5986513
> *This Honey will be at the show. :0
> 
> 
> ...


where her mom? :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 17 2006, 04:02 PM~5989012
> *where her mom? :biggrin:
> *


Maybe, she did show up with her mom and sister. Her mom was trying to coordinate the pictures. But, Jesse took care of it.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 18 2006, 02:28 PM~5995462
> *Maybe, she did show up with her mom and sister.  Her mom was trying to coordinate the pictures.  But, Jesse took care of it.
> *


i heard :angry:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 18 2006, 12:37 PM~5995514
> *i heard :angry:
> *


had to regulate ont hat real fast...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Aug 18 2006, 01:39 PM~5995531
> *had to regulate ont hat real fast...
> *



Hell yeah, I can't wait to see more pictures. I know they came out nice.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 18 2006, 02:04 PM~5996121
> *Hell yeah, I can't wait to see more pictures.  I know they came out nice.
> *




post them up so we can see them :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a few moore pic's from last year show :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 14 2006, 02:48 PM~5966621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



coming up soon :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Remember over 70 awards and dash plaques to the first 100 entries. Also, we will be raffling off alot of killer prizes including a Low Rider Bike and either, a Show Time set up or a set of rims and tires. Also, Texas Smoke House will be Queing it up again.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 22 2006, 10:37 AM~6017126
> *Remember over 70 awards and dash plaques to the first 100 entries.  Also, we will be raffling off alot of killer prizes including a Low Rider Bike and either, a Show Time set up or a set of rims and tires.  Also, Texas Smoke House will be Queing it up again.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T 4 SAN JO


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 06:51 PM~6020844
> *T T T 4 SAN JO
> 
> 
> ...



Nice plaque. :thumbsup: 

The new ones look even nicer.


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 17 2006, 10:09 AM~5986513
> *This Honey will be at the show. :0
> 
> 
> ...



Right on :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Aug 24 2006, 02:30 PM~6034711
> *Right on  :biggrin:
> *



What's up Tudy? I will try to make it on Sunday Bro. 

She looks pretty nice, huh?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 25 2006, 09:45 AM~6041053
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 18 2006, 04:43 PM~5797826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i remember writing that.. i might have to do it again this time..


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 25 2006, 11:58 PM~6046112
> *hey i remember writing that.. i might have to do it again this time..
> *


Kick back esa, What you think your Anne Landers now or what ey?!  :scrutinize:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 25 2006, 11:05 PM~6046152
> *Kick back esa, What you think your Anne Landers now or what ey?!    :scrutinize:
> *



LMFAO... call me dear abby 

:tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 26 2006, 12:12 AM~6046197
> *LMFAO...  call me dear abby
> 
> :tongue:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 25 2006, 09:24 AM~6040903
> *What's up Tudy?  I will try to make it on Sunday Bro.
> 
> She looks pretty nice, huh?
> *


Bring HER with :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 25 2006, 10:58 PM~6046112
> *hey i remember writing that.. i might have to do it again this time..
> *



Great job!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Duke's to the top!!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 27 2006, 04:54 PM~5854573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Picked up the Awards on Sunday, they're nice! Also, first 100 entries receive a dash plaque.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 29 2006, 08:43 AM~6065218
> *Picked up the Awards on Sunday, they're nice!  Also, first 100 entries receive a dash plaque.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 28 2006, 10:21 AM~6058913
> *Great job!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2006, 10:48 PM~6070506
> *thanks!  :biggrin:
> *



he was trying 2 b nice :tongue: :tongue: 




































j\k :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2006, 01:00 AM~6070959
> *he was trying 2 b nice  :tongue:  :tongue:
> j\k  :biggrin:
> *



oh you are definitely gettin a :buttkick: when i see you lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2006, 08:12 PM~6076380
> *oh you are definitely gettin a  :buttkick: when i see you  lol
> *





:0 :0 :0 


i might enjoy it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2006, 09:26 PM~6076814
> *:0  :0  :0
> i might enjoy it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and ask for more???


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 1 2006, 01:51 AM~6084368
> *and ask for more???
> 
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 24 2006, 12:50 PM~6033856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THESE OLD WAGONS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hey im comeing i hope you have a jumper for all 8 of my kids to play in


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Sep 2 2006, 03:50 PM~6092917
> *LOVE THESE OLD WAGONS
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 13 2006, 03:51 PM~5768439
> *Still considering Specialty awards.  All the expense comes from our club fund and it does cost a bit to put on a show, even a small one.
> *


SO ARE YOU GIVING SPECIALTY AWARDS OR NOT AFTERALL


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Will there be any crying allowed at the end of the show because I'm bringing my little girls bike and she is only 12 and I don't want to see her fighting with some 30 year old dude over specialty awards for bikes. Oh and if she starts to cry and my grandson bites some one on the leg. You never seen me. :roflmao: :roflmao: 


What's Up John   

Oh yea no taking cuts either :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 2 2006, 09:50 PM~6094225
> *hey im comeing i hope you have a jumper for all 8 of my kids to play in
> *



No jumper, but some kid games, cotton candy, snow cones, ect.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Sep 5 2006, 09:59 AM~6107925
> *SO ARE YOU GIVING SPECIALTY AWARDS OR NOT AFTERALL
> *


SORRY


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Sep 5 2006, 01:07 PM~6109094
> *Will there be any crying allowed at the end of the show because I'm bringing my little girls bike and she is only 12 and I don't want to see her 30 year old dude over specialty awards for bikes. Oh and if she starts to cry and my grandson bites some one on the leg. You never seen me.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What's Up John
> 
> ...



:0 :dunno: :tears: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


NO CUTS! :twak: :angry:  :buttkick:

What up Anthony? See you guys there.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 12:12 PM~6109121
> *SORRY
> *



i thought going to the shows was for fun and not what awards are given out!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 5 2006, 01:21 PM~6109171
> *i thought going to the shows was for fun and not what awards are given out!!
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 01:23 PM~6109184
> *
> *


Here is the list of awards that will be given out. I tried to cover all catagories without giving every entry an award. This is what I came up with. I hope no one is unhappy, but we are a car club not promoters. All expenses comes out of our pockets up front. Maybe next year we can have extra catagories like original. However, if you have an original car/truck, you will be placed in the Street class. It worked out last year, hopefully it will be cool this year. Oh, and Full Custom doesn't mean the same as a Low Rider or Street Low show. At this show, there will be a lot of entries in Full Custom.



30's street custom 1st, 2nd
30's full custom 1st, 2nd
40's street custom 1st, 2nd
40's full custom 1st, 2nd
50's street custom 1st, 2nd
50's full custom 1st, 2nd
60's street custom 1st, 2nd
60's full custom 1st, 2nd
70's 1st, 2nd
80's 1st, 2nd
90's 1st, 2nd
2000's 1st, 2nd
TRUCKS 59 & BELOW street 1st, 2nd
TRUCKS 59 & BELOW full 1st, 2nd
TRUCKS 60's & 70's street 1st, 2nd
TRUCKS 60 & 70's full 1st, 2nd
TRUCKS 80's and ABOVE 1st, 2nd
SUV 1st, 2nd
STREET ROD 1st, 2nd
MUSCLE CAR 1st, 2nd
PANEL/WAGON/BURBAN 1st, 2nd
LUXURY 1st, 2nd
TRIKE STREET 1st, 2nd
TRIKE MILD 1st, 2nd
TRIKE FULL 1st, 2nd
BICYCLE STREET 1st, 2nd
BICYCLE MILD 1st, 2nd
BICYCLE FULL 1st, 2nd
MOTORCYCLE STREET 1st, 2nd
MOTORCYCLE FULL 1st, 2nd
BEST CONVERTIBLE 1st, 2nd
UNDER CONSTRUCTION TRUCK 1st only
UNDER CONSTRUCTION CAR 1st only
SPECIAL INTEREST 1st only 
SPECIAL ENTRY 1st only 
BEST CAR IN SHOW 1ST OVERALL 
BEST TRUCK IN SHOW	1ST OVERALL 
BEST BICYCLE IN SHOW	1ST OVERALL 
BEST BOMB 1ST OVERALL 
BEST BOMB TRUCK 1ST OVERALL 


DASH PLAQUES first 100 entries


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 02:06 PM~6109425
> *Here is the list of awards that will be given out.  I tried to cover all catagories without giving every entry an award.  This is what I came up with.  I hope no one is unhappy,</span> but<span style=\'color:green\'> we are a car club not promoters.  All expenses comes out of our pockets up front.  Maybe next year we can have extra catagories like original.  However, if you have an original car/truck, you will be placed in the Street class.  It worked out last year, hopefully it will be cool this year.  Oh, and Full Custom doesn't mean the same as a Low Rider or Street Low show.  At this show, there will be a lot of entries in Full Custom.
> 30's street custom                  1st, 2nd
> 30's full custom                  1st, 2nd
> ...


RIGHT ON BRO THOSE CATAGORIES ARE ALOT BETTER THAN WHAT A FEW OTHER CAR CLUBS HAD


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 02:25 PM~6109616
> *RIGHT ON BRO THOSE CATAGORIES ARE ALOT BETTER THAN WHAT A FEW OTHER CAR CLUBS HAD
> *



Thanks, I hope no one gets mad. But you know, everyone thinks they should win. But, oh well.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 03:46 PM~6110201
> *Thanks, I hope no one gets mad.  But you know, everyone thinks they should win.  But, oh well.
> *



Actually, no one complained last year. At least not to me anyway. 


Hope to see you there Homie!


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

HOW DO YOU EXPECT TO PUT ORIGINALS WITH STREET??
DONT STREET CARS HAVE MORE POINTS THAN AN ORIGINAL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY BRO ARE YOU CONSIDERING '55 -'59 TRUCKS BOMBS


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 02:46 PM~6110201
> *Thanks, I hope no one gets mad.  But you know, everyone thinks they should win.  But, oh well.
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAY AREA BOSS 408_@Sep 5 2006, 03:51 PM~6110234
> *HOW DO YOU EXPECT TO PUT ORIGINALS WITH STREET??
> DONT STREET CARS HAVE MORE POINTS THAN AN ORIGINAL
> 
> *


Like I said, we are not a magazine or promoters, we are a club. Fuck, most car club shows I've been to don't even have this many awards. 

Anyway, if people don't like the catagories. Then, fuck it, they probably shouldnt come. 

This event isn't only to have a show, it is also meant to help the school. Remember, 40% of the entry fee is going to the school PTA. In other words. $10 of every vehicle/motorcycle goes to the PTA. The remaining $15 per entry is to reimburse the club for the awards, band, ect.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 04:00 PM~6110352
> *HEY BRO ARE YOU CONSIDERING '55 -'59 TRUCKS BOMBS
> *



Yeah, usually there isn't that many trucks at most shows. So, I did what Low Rider did and called it 59 and below. I like it that way so there is a little more competition. I myself would radther compete with more than a few trokitas. I didn't used to think that was cool, but look at Roy's truck and Trokita Loca. They are together with the 47-54 trokitas.


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 03:04 PM~6110413
> *Like I said, we are not a magazine or promoters, we are a club.  Fuck, most car club shows I've been to don't even have this many awards.
> 
> Anyway, if people don't like the catagories.  Then, fuck it, they probably shouldnt come.
> ...


THATS COOL ! :uh:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 03:04 PM~6110413
> *Like I said, we are not a magazine or promoters, we are a club.  Fuck, most car club shows I've been to don't even have this many awards.
> 
> Anyway, if people don't like the catagories.  Then, fuck it, they probably shouldnt come.
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 04:07 PM~6110455
> *Yeah, usually there isn't that many trucks at most shows.  So, I did what Low Rider did and called it 59 and below.  I like it that way so there is a little more competition.  I myself would radther compete with more than a few trokitas.  I didn't used to think that was cool, but look at Roy's truck and Trokita Loca.  They are together with the 47-54 trokitas.
> *


I GUESS YOU HAVE A POINT THERE :biggrin:AND TAKE IT EASY ON THE OTHER VATO HES JUST ASKING A QUESTION


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 03:07 PM~6110455
> *Yeah, usually there isn't that many trucks at most shows.  So, I did what Low Rider did and called it 59 and below.  I like it that way so there is a little more competition.  I myself would radther compete with more than a few trokitas.  I didn't used to think that was cool, but look at Roy's truck and Trokita Loca.  They are together with the 47-54 trokitas.
> *


 :uh: :uh: 55 AND UP ARE NOT BOMB TRUCKS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:uh: :roflmao: 

HEY JOHN JUST THROW THE SHOW


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 04:11 PM~6110510
> *I GUESS YOU HAVE A POINT THERE :biggrin:AND TAKE IT EASY ON THE OTHER VATO HES JUST ASKING A QUESTION
> *


Thanks. I just gave him an answer. 

I tried to make it fair, but there is always someone who is not happy. 

Maybe I fucked up and displayed the catagories up front. At least maybe I helped people decide whether or not they want to come if all they want is to win a trophy.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 5 2006, 02:06 PM~6109425
> *Here is the list of awards that will be given out.  I tried to cover all catagories without giving every entry an award.  This is what I came up with.  I hope no one is unhappy, but we are a car club not promoters.  All expenses comes out of our pockets up front.  Maybe next year we can have extra catagories like original.  However, if you have an original car/truck, you will be placed in the Street class.  It worked out last year, hopefully it will be cool this year.  Oh, and Full Custom doesn't mean the same as a Low Rider or Street Low show.  At this show, there will be a lot of entries in Full Custom.
> 30's street custom                  1st, 2nd
> 30's full custom                  1st, 2nd
> ...


Hey, so are the 90's 1st and 2nd place considered a street or full custom class?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAY AREA BOSS 408_@Sep 5 2006, 04:11 PM~6110512
> *
> :uh:  :uh:  55 AND UP ARE NOT BOMB TRUCKS
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 5 2006, 04:12 PM~6110518
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> 
> HEY JOHN JUST THROW THE SHOW
> *



I know huh! 

All I can say is, we tried to have enough catagories. If we missed some, then I guess I will have to take notes at other car clubs shows to see what other guys give out.


----------



## POSCCCSO (Aug 28, 2005)

This your uncle Phil-I did'nt make it out to last years show because I could'nt get time off from work-But I'll be there this year, Let me know if you need me to help out with any thing at the show-SEE YOU THERE! ")


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAY AREA BOSS 408_@Sep 5 2006, 04:11 PM~6110512
> *
> :uh:  :uh:  55 AND UP ARE NOT BOMB TRUCKS
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Sep 6 2006, 08:19 AM~6114953
> *:angry:
> *



Good morning Tudy! Give me a call when you get a chance, we need to have a meeting at the school probably Monday or Tuesday. 

Hey, what time do you get off of work on Saturday? After we do a little escort for Moose, we are going to the Viejitos get together. It is the fundraiser for Ray Ozuna's son's wheel chair. Let me know if you can go. I believe it starts at 5:00. There is a thread on hear with the flyer.

Take care


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 6 2006, 09:05 AM~6115236
> *Good morning Tudy!  Give me a call when you get a chance, we need to have a meeting at the school probably Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Hey, what time do you get off of work on Saturday?  After we do a little escort for Moose, we are going to the Viejitos get together.  It is the fundraiser for Ray Ozuna's son's wheel chair.  Let me know if you can go.  I believe it starts at 5:00.  There is a thread on hear with the flyer.
> ...




Just checked, it is from 5:00 to 11:00. Shit, people will probably go for a cruise after the function. Sounds good to me.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

post link


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2006, 11:15 AM~6024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is the flyer Tim. See you there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 6 2006, 10:47 AM~6115822
> *Here is the flyer Tim.  See you there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi guys, im going on holiday tomorrow, getting to the airport at like 10am lol and then im on my way to cali :biggrin: Cant wait. The show is gonna be the best part of my holiday. Im staying in san fansisco for a couple of days and then driving up coast for a little bit, then back down and hopefully into San Jose to get to the show!  :biggrin: I cant wait! I hope i am welcome. Im from England  

Cya there hopefully if i can find the school :cheesy:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Sep 6 2006, 12:10 PM~6116255
> *Hi guys, im going on holiday tomorrow, getting to the airport at like 10am lol and then im on my way to cali :biggrin: Cant wait.  The show is gonna be the best part of my holiday. Im staying in san fansisco for a couple of days and then driving up coast for a little bit, then back down and hopefully into San Jose to get to the show!   :biggrin: I cant wait! I hope i am welcome. Im from England
> 
> Cya there hopefully if i can find the school  :cheesy:
> *


You are definately welcome. If you need directions, feel free to give me a call. 

408-857-9163


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

10 more days.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Sep 6 2006, 12:10 PM~6116255
> *Hi guys, im going on holiday tomorrow, getting to the airport at like 10am lol and then im on my way to cali :biggrin: Cant wait.  The show is gonna be the best part of my holiday. Im staying in san fansisco for a couple of days and then driving up coast for a little bit, then back down and hopefully into San Jose to get to the show!   :biggrin: I cant wait! I hope i am welcome. Im from England
> 
> Cya there hopefully if i can find the school  :cheesy:
> *






hope 2 c u at da show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 6 2006, 09:05 AM~6115236
> *Good morning Tudy!  Give me a call when you get a chance, we need to have a meeting at the school probably Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Hey, what time do you get off of work on Saturday?  After we do a little escort for Moose, we are going to the Viejitos get together.  It is the fundraiser for Ray Ozuna's son's wheel chair.  Let me know if you can go.  I believe it starts at 5:00.  There is a thread on hear with the flyer.
> ...


Hey JOHN whats up I just read this a day late but I'll call you later on I get off at five I shoot up there and hook up with you guys Its my wifes birthday so where proably gonna go somewhere after, take care bro


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POSCCCSO_@Sep 5 2006, 07:34 PM~6112139
> *This your uncle Phil-I did'nt make it out to last years show because I could'nt get time off from work-But I'll be there this year, Let me know if you need me to help out with any thing at the show-SEE YOU THERE! ")
> *



Right on Phil, I will let you know.

Later


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wheres the show? post a map


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 7 2006, 09:50 PM~6128069
> *wheres the show? post a map
> *



The show is at Ida Jew Intermediate school 1966 Flint Ave. 

If your going north on Capital, turn right on Ocala(turn left if your going South on Capital. Cross White road Ocala turns into Marten Ave then turn right on Flint. School is on left hand side.


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 6 2006, 04:47 PM~5727404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 6 2006, 09:47 AM~6115822
> *Here is the flyer Tim.  See you there.
> 
> 
> ...


save me a spot should be around 530 600


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

and to think i was going to make hamberger helper for dinner :twak:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT' 4 the DUKE'S..........


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 11 2006, 01:09 AM~6146599
> *TTT' 4 the  DUKE'S..........
> *



What's up Joe. See you Sunday Homie!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Sep 11 2006, 12:37 PM~6149386
> *
> *


What up Tudy? Ready for tomorrows meeting?


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

what up, no pre reg discount! :biggrin: I will be there anyway :thumbsup: 
T.
T.
T.
FOR A COOL ASS SHOW.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALMOST SHOWTIME :


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 11 2006, 03:05 PM~6150565
> *what up, no pre reg discount!  :biggrin: I will be there anyway  :thumbsup:
> T.
> T.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 11 2006, 04:05 PM~6150565
> *what up, no pre reg discount!  :biggrin: I will be there anyway  :thumbsup:
> T.
> T.
> ...


x2


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 27 2006, 04:54 PM~5854573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 11 2006, 08:46 AM~6147852
> *What's up Joe.  See you Sunday Homie!
> *


You know it.....  we'll be coming deep as usual :biggrin: 

see you then......Laterz


BigJoe


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 11 2006, 03:05 PM~6150565
> *what up, no pre reg discount!  :biggrin: I will be there anyway  :thumbsup:
> T.
> T.
> ...



Sorry Homie, no pre reg discount.  :tears: 

See you there, I hope it is a good one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 12 2006, 12:19 AM~6154073
> *You know it.....       we'll be coming deep as usual  :biggrin:
> 
> see you then......Laterz
> ...



Hell yeah!

Can always count on Impala's as well as alot of other clubs who are always down to support each other.

East Side Riders
Sharkside
Socios
Rags 2 Envy
Viejitos
Luxurious
Blvd Kings
Royal Cruisers
DUKES East Bay
Parliment




and I know there are more.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 12 2006, 08:51 AM~6155220
> *Hell yeah!
> 
> Can always count on Impala's as well as alot of other clubs who are always down to support each other.
> ...


Bay Area Bosses


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 12 2006, 08:55 AM~6155242
> *Bay Area Bosses
> *


 :thumbsup: I knew there were more.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

i know we be there...

hopefully more low vintage will be able to make it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 12 2006, 09:11 AM~6155298
> *i know we be there...
> 
> hopefully more low vintage will be able to make it.. :biggrin:
> *



Right on Bro!! I knew you'd be there. 

I hope Low Vintage will make it too.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I want to point out to everyone that there is no drinking alcohol at this event. The school district people, PTA Pres and principal will be there and I don't want them to Keep it in paper cups and take the bottles and cans with you.


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

CALI LIFE will be there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 12 2006, 02:43 PM~6157346
> *I want to point out to everyone that there is no drinking alcohol at this event.  The school district people, PTA Pres and principal will be there and I don't want them to Keep it in paper cups and take the bottles and cans with you.
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 12 2006, 07:51 AM~6155220
> *Hell yeah!
> 
> Can always count on Impala's as well as alot of other clubs who are always down to support each other.
> ...


 :angry: damn , its a shame how all the K.I. is it cuz i am only rolling 1 ride ............. right now?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 12 2006, 08:30 AM~6155442
> *Right on Bro!!  I knew you'd be there.
> 
> I hope Low Vintage will make it too.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 12 2006, 08:55 PM~6159359
> *:angry:  damn , its a shame how all the K.I. is it cuz i am only rolling 1 ride ............. right now?
> *



To all clubs sorry if 53 Chevys has missed any of your club names he's is very busy as you can imagine All clubs are welcome and all solo riders are welcome hope to see EVERYONE out in full force SEE YOU ALL THERE  KEEP LOWRIDING


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Sep 13 2006, 10:22 AM~6163271
> *To all clubs sorry if 53 Chevys has missed any of your club names he's is very busy as you can imagine All clubs are welcome and all solo riders are welcome hope to see EVERYONE out in full force SEE YOU ALL THERE   KEEP LOWRIDING
> *



HEY TUDY FILL IN ADD IT TO THE LIST


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Sep 12 2006, 08:02 PM~6158990
> *CALI LIFE will be there.
> *



Right on Homie!! See you guys there.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 12 2006, 08:55 PM~6159359
> *:angry:  damn , its a shame how all the K.I. is it cuz i am only rolling 1 ride ............. right now?
> *



The list I made was of the people I talked or heard from in the past two weeks. . Like I said, I know there will be more clubs (HOPEFULLY) out there, but I can't remember everyone. 

I didn't know you only had 1 ride rolling right now.
As far as I am concerned, you get the same concideration/respect as the clubs with 50 rides. Hope to see you there Homie!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 13 2006, 11:47 AM~6163990
> *HEY TUDY FILL IN ADD IT TO THE LIST
> *



Exactly, I figured people would be adding to the list. To have a good show, we need as many clubs that can make it.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 14 2006, 08:55 AM~6170816
> *Exactly, I figured people would be adding to the list.  To have a good show, we need as many clubs that can make it.
> *



3 day's until showtime. 

Update 

The new band we are having is called *Bravo* . They play a variety of Old School, Latin music. Gilbert of Street Low had them at his shows in the past. 

The same DJ as our 2005 car show will be there. DJ Martin the Hitman and his crew will playing some Firme Oldies, Old School, Latin and some Hip Hop again.

Also, don't forget to bring some cash, we have and much much more.

Texas Smokehouse will be selling some of their killer Tri-tip, Ribs and chicken again. Damn, can't wait!


The weather is supposed to be around 80 degrees on Sunday, so it won't be too hot.

Hope to see everyone out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 28 2006, 09:22 AM~5682291
> *Duke's S.C.CO. 2nd  Annual  CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER  17th,  06  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 14 2006, 09:49 AM~6172054
> *3 day's until showtime.
> 
> Update
> ...



no prob anytime!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 14 2006, 10:49 AM~6172054
> *3 day's until showtime.
> 
> Update
> ...


Air Brush guy will be there again.


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6024715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT' FOR TRI-TIPS........I MENT CARSHOW :biggrin: 



HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 15 2006, 03:30 AM~6178570
> *TTT' FOR TRI-TIPS........I MENT CARSHOW  :biggrin:
> HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Don't forget the Ribs and chicken. :worship: 



I mean DJ and Trophies. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Two more days.

Quick directions to show.

If you are coming north on Capital Expressway (coming from South San Jose or 101) turn right on Ocala, turn left if coming South on Capital (from Milpitas or 680). 

Go down Ocala, when you cross White Road, Ocala turns into Marten Ave. From Marten, turn right on Flint Ave and the show is on the left.

Parking for regular vehicles will be on Flint and on side streets as well as on Marten. The front parking lot (along with the Quad) will be for vehicles entering the show. So if you are bringing a trailer, you need to unload your ride on the street and drive it in.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 15 2006, 08:40 AM~6179768
> *Two more days.
> 
> Quick directions to show.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 12 2006, 08:55 PM~6159359
> *:angry:  damn , its a shame how all the K.I. is it cuz i am only rolling 1 ride ............. right now?
> *


who?? :0 :biggrin: 

jk


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 15 2006, 08:40 AM~6179768
> *Two more days.
> 
> Quick directions to show.
> ...


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 15 2006, 03:30 AM~6178570
> *TTT' FOR TRI-TIPS........I MENT CARSHOW  :biggrin:
> HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

wax on wax off ... see you there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bikes indoors or out?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 16 2006, 09:36 AM~6186094
> *bikes indoors or out?
> *


OUTDOORS HOPEFULLY SO THE KANDY CAN SHINE AND YOU CAN GET BLINDED BY THE BLING BLING :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 09:41 AM~6186311
> *OUTDOORS HOPEFULLY SO THE KANDY CAN SHINE AND YOU CAN GET BLINDED BY THE BLING BLING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T



T



T


SHOW TIME TOMOROW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAY AREA BOSS 408 (Jun 15, 2006)

T



T



T


SHOW TIME TOMOROW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 16 2006, 09:41 AM~6186311
> *OUTDOORS HOPEFULLY SO THE KANDY CAN SHINE AND YOU CAN GET BLINDED BY THE BLING BLING :biggrin:
> *


ill bring my canopy just in case


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 14 2006, 07:53 AM~6170791
> *The list I made was of the people I talked or heard from in the past two weeks.  .  Like I said, I know there will be more clubs (HOPEFULLY) out there, but I can't remember everyone.
> 
> I didn't know you only had 1 ride rolling right now.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNTHOUCHABLES (Jul 7, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES 
EAST BAY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOOD SHOW GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

good show, a lil smaller than i expected. where were all the homies? should of been out there support'n the the bay. just had one question, i got first in 80's.... but 80's what :dunno: cuz after, they anounced a winner for luxury class. just wondering...... cuz i am usually always in luxury..... since it is a lincoln continental  just for my own info . but a big thanks to dukes 4 putting on the show :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

wish i could have been there i just got off of work but the homies where there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks 2 DUKE'S 4 a great show :thumbsup: also Lowriderscene,Angel from Martin the hit man and Ruben's Jerseys........... til next one


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

GREAT SHOW GREAT TURN OUT ..... THANKS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## FANTASiES72 (Mar 7, 2006)

was there no original class?


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who came out to support. Nice turnout Good job to all members who helped out THANK YOU ALL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

cool show, i liked cept i was tired and burned out from the previous night


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 17 2006, 09:55 PM~6194348
> *thanks 2 DUKE'S  4 a great show  :thumbsup: also Lowriderscene,Angel from Martin the hit man and Ruben's Jerseys........... til next one
> *



great show. i had a really good time talkin with all the homyz. big ups to all the people that came out and support and to John and the guys and wife's from dukes santa clara for settin the carshow up. 


what up jesse!!! best of show pick up.. :biggrin: now you have braggin rights :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

any pics from the show?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

this sunday sept 24th

come join us, kick back have some food, have a few drinks and listen to some music.

bbq from 11-3 at the store
the address is 995 E. Santa Clara St.

hope to see you there. more info still to come


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 18 2006, 11:38 AM~6196904
> *great show. i had a really good time talkin with all the homyz. big ups to all the people that came out and support and to John and the guys and wife's from dukes santa clara for settin the carshow up.
> what up jesse!!!  best of show pick up..  :biggrin:  now you have braggin rights :cheesy:
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya it was cool all the way till the kid at the end bumped into my fender with his low rider bike :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 18 2006, 09:58 PM~6201051
> *ya it was  cool all the way till the kid at the end bumped into my fender with his low rider bike :angry:
> *



i know huh :biggrin: next year John needs to make it a rule not ride bikes around da cars or skateboards


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

X10


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 18 2006, 10:01 PM~6201068
> *i know huh :biggrin:  next year John needs to make it a rule not ride bikes around da cars or skateboards
> *



Your right Bro, I did tell a couple kids to stop riding there bikes around the cars. Hopefully, some of these kids parents (if they are there) will tell them not to ride bikes around.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry I haven't said it sooner, but I havent been on LIL since Friday afternoon. 

Thanks to everyone who came out to support us again. I also thought there would be a few more clubs who told me they would be there, but oh well. I know people have other things to do sometimes. 

As far as awards and catagories, sorry if we didn't have enough or if we placed you in the incorrect one. I ordered 75 awards with only two different classes. Street and Full Custom. I would have liked to add more, but I wasnt sure how many entries we would have and of course the cost. For the awards we did have, it cost us $1,300. Next year I will add an original class for 30's through 60's since usually the older rides show original (like my 64). I hope no one was too disappointed...I tried. 

Thanks again.


John


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 19 2006, 08:44 AM~6202887
> *Sorry I haven't said it sooner, but I havent been on LIL since Friday afternoon.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came out to support us again.  I also thought there would be a few more clubs who told me they would be there, but oh well.  I know people have other things to do sometimes.
> ...


THATS ALL WE CAN DO.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 19 2006, 09:44 AM~6202887
> *Sorry I haven't said it sooner, but I havent been on LIL since Friday afternoon.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came out to support us again.  I also thought there would be a few more clubs who told me they would be there, but oh well.  I know people have other things to do sometimes.
> ...


NO ONE IS PREFECT....I SAY HELL W/ THE TROPHYS....ITS THE FACT THAT PEOPLE CAN COME TOGETHER AND KICK IT AND ENJOY THEM SELF..THATS HOW I SEE CAR SHOWS OR BBQ'S. 



BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE CRY OVER 1ST OR 2ND PLACE....ALOT!BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO? YOU CANT KEEP EVERYONE HAPPPY.....ITS JUST A TROPHY....15 TO 35 BUCKS THE MOST...DEPENDS WHAT KIND.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 19 2006, 09:51 AM~6202950
> *NO ONE IS PREFECT....I SAY HELL W/ THE TROPHYS....ITS THE FACT THAT PEOPLE CAN COME TOGETHER AND KICK IT AND ENJOY THEM SELF..THATS HOW I SEE CAR SHOWS OR BBQ'S.
> BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE CRY OVER 1ST OR 2ND PLACE....ALOT!BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO? YOU CANT KEEP EVERYONE HAPPPY.....ITS JUST A TROPHY....15 TO 35 BUCKS THE MOST...DEPENDS WHAT KIND.
> *


I agree,at least there are clubs and people trying to do something and keep shit alive.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 19 2006, 09:58 AM~6202993
> *I agree,at least there are clubs and people trying to do something and keep shit alive.
> *


THATS RIGHT....MOST CLUBS DONT DO SHIT....SIT AROUND FOR AN EVENT THEY CAN GO TO ....NOT TO TALK DOWN ON ANY CLUBS THATS HOW I FEEL...IT TAKES TIME AND MONEY FOR EVENTS FOR THE PEOPLE.....SHIT CANT HAPPEND OVER NITE..THEN WHEN CLUBS DO HAVE EVENTS, OTHER PEOPLE CRY SAYING THEY SHOULD OF DID THIS, THEY SHOULD OF DID THAT.....HOW ABOUT THREW YOUR OWN SHOW THEN PEOPLE CAN JUDGE YOU.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 19 2006, 09:58 AM~6202993
> *I agree,at least there are clubs and people trying to do something and keep shit alive.
> *



Yep, shouldn't even have trophies. Should have taken the $1300 to buy Asada, charge 2-$3 a plate and barbequed for people. They would appreciate that more and everyone will be happy :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 19 2006, 10:06 AM~6203039
> *Yep, shouldn't even have trophies. Should have taken the $1300 to buy Asada, charge 2-$3 a plate and barbequed for people. They would appreciate that more and everyone will be happy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

speaking of bbq we having one at the store on sunday the 24th from 11-3 and then a cruise after so stop by have some food, a few drinks and chill!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im getting hungry now. is it lunch yet? :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

HERE'S SOME PIC'S FROM OUR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2006, 09:28 AM~6203226
> *im getting hungry now. is it lunch yet? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i know just thinking of some carne asada, rice and beans .... damn need to go and eat soon ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 18 2006, 09:58 PM~6201051
> *ya it was  cool all the way till the kid at the end bumped into my fender with his low rider bike :angry:
> *


Sorry bout what happened we wre trying to control it. Im sure we'll get with you and talk make things right I talked to John he's going to give you a call take care bro


----------



## FANTASiES72 (Mar 7, 2006)

A few pics...Click Here


----------



## FANTASiES72 (Mar 7, 2006)

The kids were trying to eat the food off our display!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 19 2006, 08:50 AM~6202942
> *THATS ALL WE CAN DO.
> *



 That's it, and like I said before, we are a car club not promoters.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 19 2006, 08:51 AM~6202950
> *NO ONE IS PREFECT....I SAY HELL W/ THE TROPHYS....ITS THE FACT THAT PEOPLE CAN COME TOGETHER AND KICK IT AND ENJOY THEM SELF..THATS HOW I SEE CAR SHOWS OR BBQ'S.
> BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE CRY OVER 1ST OR 2ND PLACE....ALOT!BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO? YOU CANT KEEP EVERYONE HAPPPY.....ITS JUST A TROPHY....15 TO 35 BUCKS THE MOST...DEPENDS WHAT KIND.
> *



Exactly Bro, I figure if we (clubs) didn't have these kinds of events, then we would only have about two shows per year(at least in San Jose). Again, next year we will try to add/change catagories.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 19 2006, 09:04 AM~6203027
> *THATS RIGHT....MOST CLUBS DONT DO SHIT....SIT AROUND FOR AN EVENT THEY CAN GO TO ....NOT TO TALK DOWN ON ANY CLUBS </span>THATS HOW I FEEL...IT TAKES TIME AND MONEY FOR EVENTS FOR THE PEOPLE.....<span style=\'color:red\'>SHIT CANT HAPPEND OVER NITE..THEN WHEN CLUBS DO HAVE EVENTS, OTHER PEOPLE CRY SAYING THEY SHOULD OF DID THIS, THEY SHOULD OF DID THAT.....HOW ABOUT THREW YOUR OWN SHOW THEN PEOPLE CAN JUDGE YOU.
> *



100% RIGHT ON.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FANTASiES72_@Sep 19 2006, 10:42 AM~6203344
> *A few pics...Click Here
> *


 THANK'S :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 19 2006, 09:24 AM~6203166
> *speaking of bbq we having one at the store on sunday the 24th from 11-3 and then a cruise after so stop by have some food, a few drinks and chill!!!
> *



We'll be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

HERE'A FEW MOORE PIC'S :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME, TOO BAD I WAS STUCK WORKING!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 19 2006, 10:11 AM~6203549
> *HERE'A FEW MOORE PIC'S :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pics Moose, keep posting. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 19 2006, 11:17 AM~6203588
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME, TOO BAD I WAS STUCK WORKING!!
> *


ME TOO...SUNDAYS SUCK...!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I DID SEND SOME OF MY CLUB MEMBERS TO REP.FOR DUKES


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 19 2006, 09:22 AM~6203620
> *ME TOO...SUNDAYS SUCK...!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I DID SEND SOME OF MY CLUB MEMBERS TO REP.FOR DUKES
> *



WELL SEND SOME OVER THIS SUNDAY FOR THE BBQ!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 19 2006, 10:22 AM~6203620
> *ME TOO...SUNDAYS SUCK...!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I DID SEND SOME OF MY CLUB MEMBERS TO REP.FOR DUKES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 19 2006, 11:25 AM~6203638
> *WELL SEND SOME OVER THIS SUNDAY FOR THE BBQ!
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 19 2006, 09:04 AM~6203027
> *THATS RIGHT....MOST CLUBS DONT DO SHIT....SIT AROUND FOR AN EVENT THEY CAN GO TO ....NOT TO TALK DOWN ON ANY CLUBS THATS HOW I FEEL...IT TAKES TIME AND MONEY FOR EVENTS FOR THE PEOPLE.....SHIT CANT HAPPEND OVER NITE..THEN WHEN CLUBS DO HAVE EVENTS, OTHER PEOPLE CRY SAYING THEY SHOULD OF DID THIS, THEY SHOULD OF DID THAT.....HOW ABOUT THREW YOUR OWN SHOW THEN PEOPLE CAN JUDGE YOU.
> *


NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR 4TH ANNUAL SHOW AND ITS NOT EASY. EVERY YEAR IT HAS BEEN GETTING BIGGER WITH MORE TROPHIES TO SATISFY EVERBODY.  

ATLEAST IN S.J. WE HAVE A FEW SHOWS A YEAR TO LOOK FORWARD TO THAT ARE NOT PUT ON BY PRODUCTION COMPANIES.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 19 2006, 10:28 AM~6203659
> *NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR 4TH ANNUAL SHOW AND ITS NOT EASY. EVERY YEAR IT HAS BEEN GETTING BIGGER WITH MORE TROPHIES TO SATISFY EVERBODY.
> 
> ATLEAST IN S.J. WE HAVE A FEW SHOWS A YEAR TO LOOK FORWARD TO THAT ARE NOT PUT ON BY PRODUCTION COMPANIES.
> ...


your right Jimmy from now on well just give out ribbons to everyone this way there will be no CRYING :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Sep 19 2006, 10:44 AM~6203734
> *your right Jimmy from now on well just give out ribbons to everyone this way there will be no CRYING   :biggrin:
> *



PARTICIPATION RIBBONS :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 19 2006, 10:47 AM~6203754
> *PARTICIPATION RIBBONS :biggrin:
> *


Yup :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 19 2006, 09:47 AM~6203754
> *PARTICIPATION RIBBONS :biggrin:
> *



COME ON SPLURGE A LIL AND GO WITH THE SCRATCH AND SNIFF STICKERS!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dash plaques :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 19 2006, 10:55 AM~6203808
> *COME ON SPLURGE A LIL AND GO WITH THE SCRATCH AND SNIFF STICKERS!
> *



WHAT FLAVOR WOULD U LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 19 2006, 10:56 AM~6203818
> *dash plaques :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 19 2006, 10:58 AM~6203827
> *WHAT FLAVOR WOULD U LIKE :biggrin:
> *


tha all american favorite flavor, pussy :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Sep 19 2006, 10:00 AM~6203843
> *tha all american favorite flavor, pussy :biggrin:
> *



THAT WORKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 19 2006, 09:58 AM~6203827
> *WHAT FLAVOR WOULD U LIKE :biggrin:
> *



E-STRAWBERRY OR CHERRY!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Sep 19 2006, 11:00 AM~6203843
> *tha all american favorite flavor, pussy :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: CRAZY TUDY :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 19 2006, 10:22 AM~6203620
> *ME TOO...SUNDAYS SUCK...!!!!!!!!!!! MEMBERS TO REP.FOR DUKES BUT I DID SEND SOME OF MY CLUB *



RIGHT ON SHARKSIDE!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 19 2006, 10:47 AM~6203754
> *PARTICIPATION RIBBONS :biggrin:
> *


We gave dash plaques instead of ribbons this year. But, we only gave out 100.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 19 2006, 10:55 AM~6203808
> *COME ON SPLURGE A LIL AND GO WITH THE SCRATCH AND SNIFF STICKERS!
> *



Damn it, when I first read your post, I thought you said Snickers. 

Like they say, SNICKERS REALLY SATISFIES!!


I think I am getting hungry. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 19 2006, 10:18 AM~6203966
> *Damn it, when I first read your post, I thought you said Snickers.
> 
> Like they say, SNICKERS REALLY SATISFIES!!
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 19 2006, 08:33 AM~6202832
> *Your right Bro, I did tell a couple kids to stop riding there bikes around the cars.  Hopefully, some of these kids parents (if they are there) will tell them not to ride bikes around.
> *




You and the rest of da club did a great job homie, thanks  i know is hard to make people listen sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

yea make dash plaques i like gettin those things makes me happy :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 19 2006, 05:22 PM~6205850
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

I would just like too let everyone that know that heard the D.J. dude that was announcing the winners,when he said,that he remembers me,and that we surrounded him at another show.At the end i went back too him and asked him about it and he said about 12 of ours members surrounded him on a hill somewhere.Anybody that knows us knows that we are a family of 3 oldskool caddy's and that we have never caused problems anywhere we have been.I think it was really fucked up that he put me on blast in front of everybody and it wasn't even us.(HE REALLY GOT ME FUCKED UP WITH SOMEBODY ELSE)  :nono: :twak: 


Oldskool6six
Ragz 2 Envy...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 19 2006, 08:03 PM~6206870
> *I would just like too let everyone that know that heard the D.J. dude that was announcing the winners,when he said,that he remembers me,and that we surrounded him at another show.At the end i went back too him and asked him about it and he said about 12 of ours members surrounded him on a hill somewhere.Anybody that knows us knows that we are a family of 3 oldskool caddy's and that we have never caused problems anywhere we have been.I think it was really fucked up that he put me on blast in front of everybody and it wasn't even us.(HE REALLY GOT ME FUCKED UP WITH SOMEBODY ELSE)   :nono:  :twak:
> Oldskool6six
> Ragz 2 Envy...
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 19 2006, 08:03 PM~6206870
> *I would just like too let everyone that know that heard the D.J. dude that was announcing the winners,when he said,that he remembers me,and that we surrounded him at another show.At the end i went back too him and asked him about it and he said about 12 of ours members surrounded him on a hill somewhere.Anybody that knows us knows that we are a family of 3 oldskool caddy's and that we have never caused problems anywhere we have been.I think it was really fucked up that he put me on blast in front of everybody and it wasn't even us.(HE REALLY GOT ME FUCKED UP WITH SOMEBODY ELSE)   :nono:  :twak:
> Oldskool6six
> Ragz 2 Envy...
> *



Damn, I didn't even hear that. I am not sure why I didn't hear him say that. I guess I was just too busy and didn't pay attention...Sorry</span> for this guy putting you on the spot Homie! I know you and your club members aint even like that. I will give them a call by the end of the week and let them know that shit was wrong and if they are gonna play at my events, they need to keep that kind of shit at home.


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 20 2006, 08:46 AM~6209959
> *Damn, I didn't even hear that.  I am not sure why I didn't hear him say that.  I guess I was just too busy and didn't pay attention...Sorry</span> for this guy putting you on the spot Homie!  I know you and your club members aint even like that.  I will give them a call by the end of the week and let them know that shit was wrong and if they are gonna play at my events, they need to keep that kind of shit at home.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 19 2006, 08:44 AM~6202887
> *Sorry I haven't said it sooner, but I havent been on LIL since Friday afternoon.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came out to support us again.  I also thought there would be a few more clubs who told me they would be there, but oh well.  I know people have other things to do sometimes.
> ...


What up John........... :wave: Hey man thank's for throwing a great 

show. :thumbsup: I had a great time at the show and with the tri-tip :biggrin: 

Till next time .....LATERZ


BigJoe


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 20 2006, 08:46 AM~6209959
> *Damn, I didn't even hear that.  I am not sure why I didn't hear him say that.  I guess I was just too busy and didn't pay attention...Sorry</span> for this guy putting you on the spot Homie!  I know you and your club members aint even like that.  I will give them a call by the end of the week and let them know that shit was wrong and if they are gonna play at my events, they need to keep that kind of shit at home.
> *



It's cool,I dont hold you responsible for somebody else bullshit,I just didn't want people that heard that shit too think that we are trouble makers.


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 19 2006, 08:36 AM~6203294
> *HERE'S SOME PIC'S FROM OUR  SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


it was nice meeting you MOOSE :biggrin: findin out who started INSPIRATIONS.. you gotta tell us more stories


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Hiya guys, just got back from my holiday. Managed to find the school ground and when i got there my eyes were instantly on stalks! :biggrin: I loved the show very much and thought that the live music was great! I also bought a cool impala's T-shirt which i havnt seen before and looks great :biggrin:  Lots of greats being typed :biggrin: Anyways i will post up my pictures of the day soon. I also got my parents into lowriders now, as they came to the show with me :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks 4 thrown a coo show something to get a lot of us outta the house for the day :thumbsup: i had a coo time hope to see every 1 real soon


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 20 2006, 06:21 PM~6213445
> *It's cool,I dont hold you responsible for somebody else bullshit,I just didn't want people that heard that shit too think that we are trouble makers.
> *



Right on Bro! And, thanks for supporting our event and congradulations on the award...nice Cadi!!!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Sep 21 2006, 01:09 AM~6215962
> *Hiya guys, just got back from my holiday. Managed to find the school ground and when i got there my eyes were instantly on stalks! :biggrin: I loved the show very much and thought that the live music was great! I also bought a cool impala's T-shirt which i havnt seen before and looks great  :biggrin:   Lots of greats being typed  :biggrin: Anyways i will post up my pictures of the day soon. I also got my parents into lowriders now, as they came to the show with me  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 21 2006, 04:12 AM~6216200
> *thanks 4 thrown a coo show something to get a lot of us outta the house for the day  :thumbsup:  i had a coo time hope to see every 1 real soon
> *


Here's a few moore pic's from the show for you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 21 2006, 10:48 AM~6217810
> *Here's a few moore pic's from the show for you :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 21 2006, 08:14 AM~6216982
> *Right on Bro!  And, thanks for supporting our event and congradulations on the award...nice Cadi!!!
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Sep 19 2006, 07:03 PM~6206870
> *I would just like too let everyone that know that heard the D.J. dude that was announcing the winners,when he said,that he remembers me,and that we surrounded him at another show.At the end i went back too him and asked him about it and he said about 12 of ours members surrounded him on a hill somewhere.Anybody that knows us knows that we are a family of 3 oldskool caddy's and that we have never caused problems anywhere we have been.I think it was really fucked up that he put me on blast in front of everybody and it wasn't even us.(HE REALLY GOT ME FUCKED UP WITH SOMEBODY ELSE)   :nono:  :twak:
> Oldskool6six
> Ragz 2 Envy...
> *


i heard some thing but if you heard everything he was saying it was just in fun i wouldent take it to heart.  ive heard martin at a lot of shows he tries to be a comedian


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Sep 19 2006, 08:40 AM~6203321
> *Sorry bout what happened we wre trying to control it. Im sure we'll get with you and talk make things right I talked to John he's going to give you a call take care bro
> *


its all good im not crying , scratches arent worth the hastle of arguing with a parent or club


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Hiya Guys, i have sorted my pictures out. Here are some of my favourites that i took from the show. Enjoy!  
































































































Sorry for all the images. I will put all my pics on a url soon.
Thanks


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank's fo the pic's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This is one of my favourites to and I'm glad you enjoyed the show


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 21 2006, 03:12 AM~6216200
> *thanks 4 thrown a coo show something to get a lot of us outta the house for the day  :thumbsup:  i had a coo time hope to see every 1 real soon
> *


Thanks for coming out Bro! Time to start planning our Toy Drive.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 20 2006, 02:57 PM~6212207
> *What up John........... :wave:                Hey man thank's for throwing a great
> 
> show.  :thumbsup:  I had a great time at the show and with the tri-tip :biggrin:
> ...



What's up Joe? Glad to hear it and thanks again for supporting us again. And yeah, Texas Smoke house is the shit, huh?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 21 2006, 09:32 PM~6221391
> *its all good im not crying ,  scratches arent worth the hastle of arguing with a parent or club
> *


We got to do a better job of posting and enforcing no bicycle or skate boarding at the show. Again, if some of these kids parents are at the show, they should help out and tell their kids not to ride around the cars.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Sep 22 2006, 07:59 AM~6223382
> *Hiya Guys, i have sorted my pictures out. Here are some of my favourites that i took from the show. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Pics and I am glad you made it to the show and had a good time. by the way, that first picture is my favorite too. 

Nice Suburban!  :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Sep 21 2006, 12:09 AM~6215962
> *Hiya guys, just got back from my holiday. Managed to find the school ground and when i got there my eyes were instantly on stalks! :biggrin: I loved the show very much and thought that the live music was great! I also bought a cool impala's T-shirt which i havnt seen before and looks great  :biggrin:   Lots of greats being typed  :biggrin: Anyways i will post up my pictures of the day soon. I also got my parents into lowriders now, as they came to the show with me  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 22 2006, 10:06 AM~6224078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 21 2006, 11:48 AM~6217810
> *Here's a few moore pic's from the show for you :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 22 2006, 12:09 PM~6224425
> *Thanks for coming out Bro!  Time to start planning our Toy Drive.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 23 2006, 08:24 PM~6232576
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


good job on the pics MOOSE take care see you sunday


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

ERICA AND CHRISTINA :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 25 2006, 12:15 PM~6241056
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 25 2006, 01:15 PM~6241056
> *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                ERICA  AND  CHRISTINA :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


RAIDER GIRLS NEXT TO THE NINER TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 25 2006, 01:15 PM~6241056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 25 2006, 02:52 PM~6241357
> *RAIDER GIRLS NEXT TO THE NINER TRUCK :biggrin:
> *


Silver leafing Silver Truck with black intirior ? :uh: The niner truck :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

RED truck niner truck :biggrin:







:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 26 2006, 01:22 PM~6248599
> *Silver leafing  Silver Truck with black intirior ?  :uh: The niner truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Gold truck with red Breezies...FOURTY FUCKEN NINERS!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 26 2006, 01:51 PM~6248844
> *Gold truck with red Breezies...FOURTY FUCKEN NINERS!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

MY TRUCK IS GOLD


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 26 2006, 01:27 PM~6248637
> *RED truck  niner  truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS OG RIGHT THERE


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 25 2006, 01:15 PM~6241056
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i got 2 take a pics with these 2 beutiful girls :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 26 2006, 09:30 PM~6252016
> *i got 2 take a pics with these 2 beutiful girls  :biggrin:
> *



They were fine as hell, huh Jess?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 29 2006, 09:30 AM~6270509
> *They were fine as hell, huh Jess?
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 29 2006, 07:30 AM~6270509
> *They were fine as hell, huh Jess?
> *



hell yeah they are im just mad i got stuck at work and coudlnt go see them!!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 29 2006, 09:05 AM~6270693
> *:biggrin:
> :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 29 2006, 08:30 AM~6270509
> *They were fine as hell, huh Jess?
> *





HELL YEAH, THANKS 4 HAVING THEM THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POSCCCSO (Aug 28, 2005)

Them Raiderettes made my day") I'm a lil late with this ,but that was one COOL show. Alot more rides then I thought would be there-Can't wait until next year


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 29 2006, 09:05 AM~6270693
> *:biggrin:
> :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------

